# Tennessee Allows Guns In Bars



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2009)

> *Tenn. lawmakers approve allowing guns in bars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


218,000 people have permits with 1200 having them revoked over the last 4 years. That's still a pretty good record of responsible CWP carriers. 
But allowing guns in bars where there are people drinking... umm I'm sorry but I don't think this is the greatest of ideas here. 
Alcohol releases inhibitions. An disagreement can turn into an argument an argument can turn into a fight, a fight with one or more guns involved turns into well... you know the rest. 

Still there is this portion of the article to consider as well... 



> The law, which was supported by the National Rifle Association, has been successful in other states, its chief lobbyist said.
> "Of those *37 states*, *not one* state has attempted to repeal or amend those statutes *because they've been successful,*" Chris Cox said.



Yet Obama is calling for a nationwide ban 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,347690,00.html
http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/20080419/pl_politico/9722
and so forth
Is it going to be worth having guns if they are wanting to take them away? Is it worth passing laws permitting them where they were banned before only to have them taken away...? What's the point?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2009)

Talk about an accident(s) waiting to happen...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it's great. Gun control doesn't work.

I heard on the news the other day a report about Chicago's gun control laws being ineffective and something about 7 gun-related crimes just over the past weekend. 

I know it's cliche but it's also very true: Gun control laws are only followed by law abiding citizens leaving them as the only ones without one to defend themselves from the criminals that ignore the law in the first place.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, a bar full of drunks blurs the good guys/bad guys thing a bit...it's not the best place to have weapons about.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 5, 2009)

An armed bar is a polite bar


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2009)

Is gun violence by *legal CCW holders *a problem in other parts of America?  It most certainly is not an issue here in New England.

A NH CPL holder at the Uptown Tavern in Manchester NH saved a bouncer's life a couple years back.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> An armed bar is a polite bar



Drunks are seldom polite, and most of them think they're bulletproof too.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Drunks are seldom polite, and most of them think they're bulletproof too.


 
I can see the headlines now... "Natural Selection Makes a Comeback!" 

I love it. :boing2:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I can see the headlines now... "Natural Selection Makes a Comeback!"
> 
> I love it. :boing2:



Unfortunately, most of them have already reproduced before they remove themselves from the gene pool with the famous last words _"Hey, ya'll, watch this!"_

http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/20090505_1_dead_in_beer_pong_game_gone_wrong.html


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Unfortunately, most of them have already reproduced before they remove themselves from the gene pool with the famous last words _"Hey, ya'll, watch this!"_
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/20090505_1_dead_in_beer_pong_game_gone_wrong.html


 
Evolution is a slow process. 

Also, note the article stated he was carrying a conceled weapon illegally so obviously neither he nor his situation would be affected by any change in gun laws.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Also, note the article stated he was carrying a conceled weapon illegally so obviously neither he nor his situation would be affected by any change in gun laws.



Oh, I agree.  I don't even know if I'm for or against the new TN law - I really have no data on which to draw a conclusion, other than what I've read in this thread.  My gut feeling is it sounds like a bad idea, but I have no proof that it is.  I quote the news story just to demonstrate - drunks make poor choices.  Add guns and you have armed drunks making poor choices.

My gut - and again, just my gut, not fact - says if drunks think they can beat up Lyoto Machida, they would probably also think that shooting someone who made them mad was a pretty good idea.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 5, 2009)

I have no basis for this opinion, but I think that if I was a LEO, I'd have issues with responding to a disturbance call in a bar full of armed drunks.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 5, 2009)

Nuns in bars?
Why would Tenessee allow nuns in bars?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Oh, I agree. I don't even know if I'm for or against the new TN law - I really have no data on which to draw a conclusion, other than what I've read in this thread. My gut feeling is it sounds like a bad idea, but I have no proof that it is. I quote the news story just to demonstrate - drunks make poor choices. Add guns and you have armed drunks making poor choices.
> 
> My gut - and again, just my gut, not fact - says if drunks think they can beat up Lyoto Machida, they would probably also think that shooting someone who made them mad was a pretty good idea.


 
Did you see the guys picture? It looks like he made a life out of making bad decisions. My guess is that it's a family tradition and not due as much to alcohol. LOL 

...bad Rob..."slaps wrist"


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

CanuckMA said:


> I have no basis for this opinion, but I think that if I was a LEO, I'd have issues with responding to a disturbance call in a bar full of armed drunks.


 
Oh...and would you rather be a LEO responding to a disturbance call and expect to encounter a bar full of armed drunks or not know for sure?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 5, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Talk about an accident(s) waiting to happen...



Nah... that's just called 'cuttin to the chase'...


----------



## clfsean (Jun 5, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Did you see the guys picture? It looks like he made a life out of making bad decisions. My guess is that it's a family tradition and not due as much to alcohol. LOL
> 
> ...bad Rob..."slaps wrist"



Yeah... that was your outside voice...


----------



## clfsean (Jun 5, 2009)

And to top it off... Tn & Ga share CCW reciprocity... 

Since I bought a membership to the aquarium in Chattvegas (which is Ga anyway, but another argument), I literally can feel just like home now when I'm there.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Nuns in bars?
> Why would Tenessee allow nuns in bars?


Because it's to defend those Eagle's rights!


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 5, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Oh...and would you rather be a LEO responding to a disturbance call and expect to encounter a bar full of armed drunks or not know for sure?


 
Normally, you'd expect some guns, maybe dependant on where in town. With this legislation, you'll have a lot more. 

Bunch of drunks in a bar, lots of guns, not good.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 5, 2009)

CanuckMA said:


> Normally, you'd expect some guns, maybe dependant on where in town. With this legislation, you'll have a lot more.
> 
> Bunch of drunks in a bar, lots of guns, not good.


 
You assume that they already follow the law and aren't armed. Flawed thinking, especially for a LEO.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2009)

If safety is that much of a concern then the state should temporarily suspend the drivers license of people that go to bars.

My life has been put at risk far more often by a drunk driver on the road than it has by a firearms enthusiast with a valid NH CPL or Mass LTC.   Both states have no restriction on carry in bars or restaurants.

There are far more people who are killed, injured, or put at risk by imparied operators across the nation than there are by licensed CCW holders discharging their firearms in bars.


----------



## thardey (Jun 5, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> If safety is that much of a concern then the state should temporarily suspend the drivers license of people that go to bars.
> 
> My life has been put at risk far more often by a drunk driver on the road than it has by a firearms enthusiast with a valid NH CPL or Mass LTC. Both states have no restriction on carry in bars or restaurants.
> 
> There are far more people who are killed, injured, or put at risk by imparied operators across the nation than there are by licensed CCW holders discharging their firearms in bars.


 
Absolutely! 

Here in Oregon it's legal to carry in Bars, or any establishment that serves alchohol -- it's not recommended, but it's legal.

The few people I know who have CCW's _and_ frequent bars leave their guns in the truck or at home. (Of course, in S. OR, most of the CCW holders don't carry on their person, but in their vehicle.) Most people I know who do carry regularly don't visit bars. For them, it's not worth the risk of losing their CCW over a stupid firearm incident at a bar.

Yet they do visit places like Applebee's, or Red Lobster, Red Robin, and other "Neighborhood-style" restaurants that also serve alchohol. Also included are Pizza-parlours who serve beer.

On top of that, it's almost a guarantee that you'll find descent knives in at least half of the back pockets of most people in the bars around here, anyway. So, they are usually armed, anyway.

Yet, firearm incidents at bars here are virtually unheard of.

(And we're one of the States that's considered too dumb to pump our own gas!)


----------



## jetboatdeath (Jun 5, 2009)

It is still illegal to carry a gun (assuming you have a permit) and even drink a beer. 

"The legislation that takes effect July 14 *retains* an existing ban on consuming alcohol while carrying a handgun"

The law was put in place because you could not enter any establishment ccw if they served alcohol.

Now for me the only reason I go into a bar is to have a drink.


----------

